# Looking for a specialized Headlamp : Bowfishing



## cdh4088 (Jun 25, 2016)

I joined the forum hoping to find some advice on my next headlamp purchase.
I am bowfishing from a kayak, so my lighting options are basically limited to what I can mount on my head.
To cut through the murky water it must be as throwy and focused as possible, replaceable batteries are also a must have, of any type. Price is not a factor
So far I have been using a Coast HL8, the lens focus crams all the light it can throw into a 3 ft. diameter spot, at 360 lumens. Its been a great light for the $40 price tag, but I really need more ability to pierce muddy water.
I had considered skipping headlamps altogether and buying a powerful mid-sized flashlight to mount to a hat or helmet.
Any advice would be appreciated






I had some 12v lights mounted to the kayak but found that they illuminate the boat far too much and scare the fish away


----------



## Tre_Asay (Jun 25, 2016)

maybe a Zebralight H600 Mk III, 1300 lumens for ~ 2 hours and you can bring spares.


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Love your fishing rig. I think a jockstrap headband and a smallish throw light would work well. The Nitecore MH20GT comes to mind. Olight also makes some nice throwers. I have one of their M2x Javelot light that throws over 2,600ft like a spaceship saber light. Mount these suckers on your boat and any fish caught in the beam and will be stunned. LOL.


----------



## cdh4088 (Jun 26, 2016)

That M2x Javelot looks amazing for its small size! I bet I could rig it to the side of a hat, its probably too heavy for a regular headband. is there a runtime difference between using two cr123 vs a good quality 18650? Also, does it get hot during extended use?


----------



## parametrek (Jun 26, 2016)

The HL8 is one of the throwier headlamps you can get. There are a few that have tighter beams, but greatly reduced lumens. The only one I know of that is equally bright with a tighter beam is the Led Lenser H14.2. Like your HL8 it is focusable. Runs on 4xAA and costs $90.

If you want a really tight beam with no spill and don't care about lumens, take a look at the Pelican HeadsUp 2680. This model uses Pelican's fancy reflector setup designed for diving flashlights. 4xAA, non-focusable and $65.


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 26, 2016)

cdh4088 said:


> That M2x Javelot looks amazing for its small size! I bet I could rig it to the side of a hat, its probably too heavy for a regular headband. is there a runtime difference between using two cr123 vs a good quality 18650? Also, does it get hot during extended use?



I have only used the light for short periods at a time, so I don't know how hot it gets during extended use. A reviewer I trust DB Custom said it gets very warm but not hot. I have never used CR123 batteries, so I don't have an answer. The M2X-UT is a popular light and has many reviews, which might have the answer to your questions.


----------



## cdh4088 (Jun 26, 2016)

My HL8 is an older model, it was originally 300-some lumens, the new ones are rated at twice that, even though they look the same. Mine has held up well for several years. Now there is the HL8R, which has an 800 lumens output using 18650 batteries.
Lenser now has the XEO 19R, which has dual independent focusing beams, but the high output is only a burst mode, and the $350 msrp does make me cringe a bit.

I might buy an M2X with extension tube and play around with it a bit, but its so bright up close I wonder if its like staring at a welding arc all night. It also has a warmer hue than most, which in my case, warmer is better. Murky water does best with a warmer color.


----------



## GeoBruin (Jun 29, 2016)

If price really isn't a concern, Google Spike Lights. They're made by a forum member here and are the throwiest headlamp available.


----------



## cdh4088 (Jun 30, 2016)

GeoBruin said:


> If price really isn't a concern, Google Spike Lights. They're made by a forum member here and are the throwiest headlamp available.



Good suggestion, Im really leaning towards one of these now after checking them out.
$225 usd is a bit steep, but my bet is its the last one Ill need to buy.


----------



## GeoBruin (Jun 30, 2016)

Yeah, he'll update the LED for you so at least that component won't be obsolete and the rest is built like a tank.


----------



## livemusic (Jun 30, 2016)

cdh4088 said:


> Good suggestion, Im really leaning towards one of these now after checking them out.
> $225 usd is a bit steep, but my bet is its the last one Ill need to buy.



What do you see for $225? I see $300 and more. That is a lot of money! Would love to see some other options that don't cost as much, although I am open to spending that much if it's that good.


----------



## laxtond (Aug 12, 2016)

Nice to hear from a fellow bowfisher! I've never used just a flashlight as I shoot from a larger aluminum boat, I have used a 12v spotlight before moving to my current LED/generator set up. I always thought I might take my kayak out for bowfishing some harder to reach spots but I've always got a few buddies with me so never gotten around to it.

But always use my AA zebralight headlamp for moving around the boat. (not really sure of the model)

Definitely agree that you need a tight focused beam to be able to see down into the water. I would have to agree that a small single 18650 flashlight in some kind of sturdy head mount would work just about the best because it would have a larger reflector and be able to focus/throw the light better than a dedicated headlamp or one of the smaller angled style headlamps. 

I can't really suggest a specific light or headband setup but just thought i'd offer my experience.

Out of curiosity what bodies of water do you bowfish? Im from southern Ohio and have done all of my action on the Ohio river and some smaller tributaries. Some nights are better than others as the water can change very quickly to pretty clear to very little visibility.


----------

